

How I named my startup - gma
http://theagileplanner.com/blog/building-agile-planner/how-to-name-your-startup

======
freejack
I generally agree with most of the points made by the author, except he
neglects a very basic requirement - usability and memorability.

Whether we like it or not, these products often end up needing a website which
need a domain. theagileplanner.com is a substandard name because someone else
owns agile planner.com - most users will not remember the "the" and leave it
off the domain when they type it in or write it down. It is okay to refer to
the "the" in a product or company name in your copy, but generally fatal when
it comes to domain names - unless you own the corresponding version of the
domain with the "the".

------
ThomPete
There are all sorts of reasons to put some effort into your name. But that is
primarily if you are expecting to get a lot of your traffic from google.

In most cases though. It simply doesn't matter as long as your aren't being
completely retarded about it.

No name is going to save your company.

So instead go with something you like. That way even if your company goes bad
you don't start blaming your name for the misery.

~~~
gma
There's a lot to be said for that. For small businesses that will be
predominantly marketed online it makes sense to choose something that
communicates what you do. If you've got a massive PR budget, I think the rules
are slightly different.

------
mvkel
I think, more than anything, the name has to follow the two-syllable rule.
Tumblr. Twitter. Facebook. Olark. Reddit. Slashdot. Google.

If a company does have a longer name, users will end up coming up with a two-
syllable nickname. For example, Huffington Post -> Huff Po.

Lots of folks try to name their company after what it does, following the
FreeCreditReport.com model, but it's kinda lame and not very memorable,
especially if you're getting started.

------
mbarlow
IMO it would have been better to create a unique name and then use "The agile
planner" as the title attribute for your homepage.

Creating a unique name & domain would help you in the long run for search
engines and brand recognition.

Searching for "the agile planner" on google has 1,950,000 results.

